# comment changer l'apparence du docks sur leoparddocks.com



## kaz57 (30 Novembre 2007)

je ne comprend pas comment faire pour changer l'apparence du docks sur le site leoparddocks.com.
comment faire


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2007)

erreur de forum
 la place du fil est  dans customisation

et ca se fait comme expliqué souvent dans la section 
en bidouillant les fichiers ressources
comme indiqué ,  à la fois sur le site 
http://leoparddocks.com/instructions/
et dans le forum customisation


Bon, ben on y va&#8230;


----------

